

Ask HN: Do you code on personal/side projects during breaks at work? - codegeek

Just wondering about this. Work+commute time ensures that I don&#x27;t get home on weekdays with plenty of hours left and I am one of those who needs at least 7 hours of sleep at night or I am a zombie in the morning. So all nighters are kinda tough.<p>Do you code on personal&#x2F;side projects while at work but during lunch&#x2F;break time ? What are the legal implications if any ?
======
swampangel
I wouldn't recommend this unless you get written approval from your boss/legal
dept/president, OR you leave the office for lunch and do your coding at a
cafe/restaurant.

Many companies include language in the employee agreement stating anything you
write on company time or company hardware is theirs.

------
nostrademons
Your employer will own your code if you do this.

~~~
staunch
To be more precise: you open up _very serious_ IP ownership issues if you do
this. It would scare most investors away very quickly.

------
staunch
Sleep earlier. Work on your own thing before you head in to your job. Take a
couple weeks off for a workcation. Work on the weekends.

------
iusable
Yes.

